
Reabble – RSS Reader for E-ink Amazon Kindle - weijarz
https://reabble.com/?utm_source=ynews&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=product
======
brokenmachine
I wish RSS was more popular. It is so useful. I think the general public
doesn't think they have a need for it.

I still lament the loss of Google Reader, and haven't found a replacement that
I'm happy with yet.

~~~
electricEmu
What if, there was a repo that contained tons of scrapers similar to Homebrew.
Each scraper makes an ATOM feed for sites without one. Anyone can run their
own feed repository on their own server. Community contributions help keep
scrapers up-to-date.

~~~
brokenmachine
What's Homebrew?

------
rb808
There are a couple of e-ink readers that run Android eg Onyx BOOX, MIDIA,
Icarus. However they're all tiny vendors, often no play store by default, and
old versions of android.

I'd love a good quality eink tablet that runs recent stock versions of Android
with play store. Ideally I wouldn't have to jailbreak. Surely there is a big
market for this - there are hundreds of color screen tablets like - surely a
few eink ones are possible? Any suggestions?

~~~
brokenmachine
The kobo readers run linux and seem to be pretty hackable. You can put Android
on them (I only saw Android v2.3 with a quick google though, not sure if
they'll run something more recent).

I bought a Kobo Glo (which I'm very happy with, incidentally), intending to
hack in a hardware page-turn key (or even a cordless wifi one using an ESP8266
if possible), but I could never work out how I would be able to do it.

The ebook reader companies, like most corporations, want the consumer to be
locked into their ecosystem. I assume some of the cost of the reader is offset
by the profit from ebook sales. So it would be against their business model to
sell one where you could just easily install any software you want.

~~~
abawany
I currently use a Kobo Aura HD (same display as the Onyx Lynx T68 but no
Android). Replaced the Kobo firmware with Kobo Start Menu and KOReader [1] and
I now have about as perfect of a barebones reader that I have been able to
find in my quest so far. I was very unhappy with the stock Kobo firmware: the
scanning on startup to build a sql-lite DB of my books was insane when there
are 15+ GB of books to scan. The alternative firmware provides a file manager
and an excellent e-reader application and that's all I have ever wanted in a
basic e-reader. I have yet to see an "indexing" solution work well and I dread
seeing them in action now given how absolute time sinks they have been for me
over the years.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/kobo/comments/3h83ls/how_much_does_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/kobo/comments/3h83ls/how_much_does_the_kobo_glo_hd_phone_home_any/)

~~~
brokenmachine
Can you think of any way to get KOReader to respond to a hardware page turn
button? I'd like to hack one into my kobo, I'm good with hardware but not sure
where to start with getting the software to respond.

I know that there's a serial port inside most kobos, I wonder if there's a way
to get it to turn pages with a command through serial. If that was possible I
could use an attiny, and that would probably fit inside the case.

~~~
abawany
Unfortunately, I don't have any good ideas there. It seems to me that
emulating the IR sensor trigger for a mid-right or mid-left touch is the first
approach I would try. My next attempt would comprise of adding a cheap device
to the USB port and look into writing a driver to interact with it.
Mobileread.com/forums has an active Kobo forum and I suspect they might be
able to help better.

------
dchuk
$0.90/month? That's an odd price point. Is it tacked on to another
subscription?

~~~
ents
Inoreader is free too, with upgrades you can pay for. Looks like this only
works with Inoreader.

~~~
dchuk
What I mean, is that $0.90/month is not a price point that works well with a
credit card processing fee. Unless it's billed yearly or something.

~~~
dogma1138
If you deal with a lot of small transactions you get a special agreement with
your payment processor which basically removes the flat transaction fees.

------
graffitici
I wish somebody did a similar service for Pocket. I guess having a native
client for reading files will never happen (been waiting for years..!). But I
could also use an interface for reading articles while I'm online..

~~~
tedmiston
Instapaper for Kindle might be better.

[https://www.instapaper.com/apps](https://www.instapaper.com/apps)

[https://david-smith.org/blog/2012/10/11/instapaper-on-the-
ki...](https://david-smith.org/blog/2012/10/11/instapaper-on-the-kindle-
paperwhite/)

------
mrmondo
You can do this very well without paying anything though? I just have my rss
subscription email my kindle email and it worked perfectly?

------
Cenk
Wait, so this is just a website, not an app?

~~~
burkaman
Kindle doesn't have apps. The only other option would be a service that
automatically adds PDFs for you by emailing them to your kindle address.

~~~
jmcphers
Instapaper actually does this. You can have it e-mail everything you've added
to Instapaper to your Kindle as a kind of personally curated newspaper. It's
not well publicized but is relatively easy to configure in your Instapaper
account.

~~~
zapt02
I've found the Instapaper Kindle export to not include article images. Very
frustrating and devs don't seem to care (and probably care even less now with
being bought up).

~~~
kraymer
Yes, when it occurs it totally breaks the experience of reading long reads on
the kindle. This, and the fact that multi-pages articles are sometimes not
properly fetched.

I'm working on generating perfect (all images, all pages) .mobi periodical
files from rss feeds, send me a mail (in my profile) if you want to test a MVP
when it is ready.

------
Cenk
Wow, the icon sure looks like Instapaper’s

~~~
tedmiston
At least they didn't use lowercase.

 _“Lowercase letters?” Erlich says, “Every fucking company in the Valley has
lowercase letters. Why? Because it’s safe. But we aren’t going to do that.”_

